# Back in the US



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:w00t:We arrived back in the US & spent two weeks out east & just flew to Texas night before last. It has been a wild adventure thus far w/tick & snake encounters---but all out east---not in TX! :HistericalSmiley: 
Our container will be delivered probably tomorrow so we are in fast/speed/motion! We had not expected it to be processed this quickly & still have many boxes from the storage we had in the US. 
I just want to say this in the event that I do not respond to your messages for a bit. Please be patient w/me. Also, WELCOME to any new members I have missed as we have been in transition for sometime. After 43 yrs. overseas it is a bit of a learning curve for us to "resettle" and I think, realistically, that it will take some time. 
I wish all of you a wonderful upcoming 4th of July celebration---keep your pups inside w/all of the fireworks! 
I will check in now & then to get reprieve from unpacking. I also need to get K & L to the vet as Kitzi is still not ok w/the blister on his private parts--it gets better & then worse again. It has been over a month & the vet in Austria said I should take him in if it isn't well by now. We also need to talk about "heart worm preventative options." I have aversive feelings about them but the state bird of TX is the mosquito.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Sandy. I can't imagine how stressful it must have been (and still is I'm sure) to make such a move after 43 years overseas. Wow I just can't imagine. Enjoy your house in Texas and try not to work too hard. Hope you are able to find a good vet for the pups.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to Texas! I cannot imagine how exhausted you must be - it makes me tired just reading about it! Take care!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome back to the US Sandy. You have had quite an adventurous life.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome back. 43 years is a long time. Take time to settle in. Hugs


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome back. As nice as apartments are, there is nothing like your own home. I hope you and Dwight can spend some time relaxing and easing back into your new life. Wishing you the best.


----------



## CapeCodStorm (Mar 8, 2017)

Welcome back! I'm on the East Coast , Cape Cod. Lots of ticks. Hope you get settled in nicely and Kitzi und Lisl adjust nicely too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all!
Our container comes tomorrow & our "honey do" list is gigantic! The AC on our car went out & we borrowed a pick-up truck from a friend---now that is a cultural adjustment!:HistericalSmiley:
We rented a storage unit today & I purchased a few herbs to start an herb garden. 
"Inch by Inch":thumbsup: by Paul Stookey is my new theme song!
And Sue Levitt if you read this---I just looked in the box of accumulated mail & I think there could be a Christmas card from you----I can't wait to open it! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome back, Sandi! It sounds like you have a lot of unpacking to do ... and, especially if you had things in storage, too. Try and take breaks in-between. 

I didn't realize you were back in the US to settle down for good. I thought you were still going to be going back and forth to Europe. 

Please update us on Kitzi when you can. I hope he is okay. Please give hugs to both Lisi and Kitzi from me. Hugs for you, too, Sandi.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome back to the US!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Welcome back, Sandi! It sounds like you have a lot of unpacking to do ... and, especially if you had things in storage, too. Try and take breaks in-between.
> 
> I didn't realize you were back in the US to settle down for good. I thought you were still going to be going back and forth to Europe.
> 
> Please update us on Kitzi when you can. I hope he is okay. Please give hugs to both Lisi and Kitzi from me. Hugs for you, too, Sandi.


Thank you Marie---I will try! But it is really hard for me to not over-do. I have a full speed & full stop button. :HistericalSmiley:
We are changing home base only---will continue to work & that involves travel. We just felt the need to move while we are still able. After working a bit in our garden (here it is called a yard) I am sore everyplace! I had used a weed whacker at my DD's place in MD. to cut back the weeds in her forest so was already sore. I do plan to join a gym to try & get more fit---at the moment I am just having fits w/my old body. "If it doesn't hurt it doesn't work."
Kitzi seems to be on the better side of "waxing & waning" at the moment. He loves his Aunt Marie & thanks you for asking--but he is not inclined to discuss his "private parts" much! :innocent:
Sending love your way!:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't imagine ……but we do manage to get through things that seem insurmountable.
Welcome back!?I l'll be praying for you that you get settled (we're still settling) and Kitzi continues to get better.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome back to the Good Ol U. S. of A :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The container arrived this AM & was here only about an hour---unloaded & off! Yay. Now to unpack, sort, find places for stuff, dispose & faint!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome back to the US, Sandi. Here's the faint emoticon --:faint:-- I know you'll need to keep it handy. :HistericalSmiley: I always think that the packing and moving out is worse than the unpacking and moving in. Too many hard decisions of what to keep and what not to when you leave a place. But on the other hand, a good purge. Try to pace yourself. 
Sit back, pour a cup of tea and open my Christmas card. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hugs warmly received! I just came in from outside & it is hot in Texas! I am not complaining in the least---I tolerate hot weather well. I just come in for a minute to cool down. The pups are loving the heat but also the reprieve w/the AC!
Lisi runs up & down our wooden privacy fence----she has never been so active. There is a neighborhood dog behind the other side on both sides, so she is in her element!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, someone moved the box of mail & I can't find it---but I will keep looking.

I will need that emoticon for sure!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome back 
Sandi I can only image what your going through,:blink: I still am finding places for things, and I didn't have to move from another country. I seriously don't know how your doing it. I'm glad the babies are adjusting well. So important 
Take it slow it's overwhelming one day at a time. Don't overdo
When you get settled take a picture of your new home. I wish we were neighbors :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I lived in Austin for 10 years when I was younger and loved it. I really miss living there. Enjoy your life back in the states.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandi, welcome back to the great state of TX. You know where I live in E. TX, so how far are you from me? It is kinda a large state!
I got a kick out of the state bird of TX - mosquito, too funny.
You think they are big here, you wouldn't believe the size of them on the Eastern Shore of Maryland, they could carry a Maltese off!

It's actually hotter in NY than here, been in the 80's and this is the end of June - unheard of! Other than getting hit by a tornado thru my yard a month ago, taking down 5 of my large pine trees, our weather has been great! That tornado took down 500 trees around our lake.

Take it easy, the worse is behind you.
Hugs.....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Claire, I am about 4 hrs from you, I think!
I am not sure when I will get unpacked & able to go & visit my sis. We are already expecting company this summer & fall so I better hurry!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome back!!! Seriously, don't work too hard...and don't ask me how that works out for me either :joy::joy::joy:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

....if this move doesn't kill you...nothing will! I know that feeling of wanting everything to be done NOW. But, little by little it will get done. Try not to let it overwhelm you. 

Did you already find a good vet in your area? Oh geez, and a doctor and dentist for you guys too! 

I truly hope that when you get settled and as time goes by, that the culture shock eases and you throughly enjoy the next chapter in your lives.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray! Welcome Back!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Every day we find some "yippee moments"---things where we see God's hand in a special way as though He is giving thought to what we need. . . and we are thankful. I want to practice seeing the "good" and not what we have lost. I want to think about important things & not the little irritations that nag at us. There are both in life & I want to concentrate on the good.
Thank you all for your welcome advice, love & hugs!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad to hear you arrived in your new home safe and sound! 

Wishing you all the best to settle in quickly! Hope Lisi and Kitzi get used to their new home soon and you'll find a trustworthy vet! 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Alexa! It will be a long process & adjustment---43 yrs. in Europe is a life-time! I miss Europe so much already. I am going to have to find some European friends here. We will be traveling back fairly often but probably not initially as we have to settle here first. Dwight will go back in Sept. :-(


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Alexa! It will be a long process & adjustment---43 yrs. in Europe is a life-time! I miss Europe so much already. I am going to have to find some European friends here. We will be traveling back fairly often but probably not initially as we have to settle here first. Dwight will go back in Sept. :-(




That's indeed a very long time and a huge progress for all of you! Take your time to adjust! 

Hope you'll find some european's over there and if not I'm always here for you and hope we get the opportunity to meet again one day! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------

